# Sig Request.... i will rep



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

hey i want a sig please 

lol so anyways....

i want the sig to have dr. doom and thiago silva (weird combo)

http://www.completemartialarts.com/whoswho/ufc/images/thiagosilva.jpg
right

http://media.comicvine.com/uploads/0/308/89111-180945-doctor-doom_super.jpg
left

On the top (title) have: Ground'N'Pound5

2 sub-texts: on thiago silva's side put: Thiago Silva and on Dr. Doom's side put: Dr. Doom

Colors: black, white, green

Size: 400x200

no avatar

i will rep for attempt


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I will get one for you.


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

you know how long it takes michael? i dont want to sound impatient but its my first time


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I'll see about getting it done tonight, but can't promise anything.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Depends who makes it and when they have time, be patient and give it a couple days, my computer is still dead so i cant help you right now.


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

its ok but i would like it by the end of the week... sorry to bother you


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Oh my god you dirty, sneaky, darkness evil cold-as-ice mf'er!!! Thiago Silva?!?!? 

We must fight to the death now. :fight01:


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

i knew this would happen one day my friend!

*pulls out samurai blade and whips it into the sky so it makes that cool sound*


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*smashes it with goblin battle ax*


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

*takes out every Brazilian mma fighter and breaks all bones in your body due to extreme submissions*


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*comes back to life on a new page*


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

*shows video of wanderlai vs jardine and houstan alexander vs jardine*


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

'ims a sad Goblin. :sad02:


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

lol no problem neg


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

awesome...... now noob question but how do i put it on?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

That is a really cool sig, are they fighting soon or on the same training team or something? Nah, just kidding I know you just like going with two villain types. Cool :thumbsup:


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

www.tinypic.com

Save the sig and go to that website, upload the image, then take the code it gives you for message boards/forums(it'll say which code is for forums), then copy and paste the exact code it gives you into the area where you put your sig(in your control panel).


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Ground'N'Pound5 said:


> you know how long it takes michael? i dont want to sound impatient but its my first time


It took me about 13 seconds......


----------

